# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Gouldian & ζεβράκια στην παρέα

## Orix

Τα gouldian κάνουν παρέα με τα ζεβράκια? Επειδη σκοπεύω να πάρω ένα gouldian αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω και δεύτερο λόγω ακρίβειας σκέπτομαι μήπως να του βάλω ενα ζεβρακι μέσα για παρεα. Και τα 2 αρσενικά. Είναι καλή ιδέα?
Το πετ-σοπάδικο θέλει 75 για ένα gouldian, πολλά δεν είναι?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χρόνη πες του να πάει να πνιγεί . Άκου τιμή ο αθεόφοβος.

----------


## lagreco69

Χρονη κοιταξε εδω Πινακας συμβατότητας/επιθετικότητας παραδείσιων. πολλα!!! ζηταει ο επαγγελματιας.

----------


## COMASCO

η τιμη ειναι...αστο...δεν θα το πω...ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα παντως σκεψου το...καλυτερα κανε μια ερευνα αγορας...

----------


## ponak21

Ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα, ειδικα τον καιρο αυτο.Αν ψαξεις περισσοτερο και σε αλλα πετ σοπ ισως βρεις καλυτερες τιμες.Για να το βαλεις με ζεβρακια δεν θα το συνιστουσα, καλυτερα αν ειχες κοινωνικους σπινους.Γινονται επιθετικα τα ζεβρακια, ειδικα σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης.Τωρα απο την αλλη μπορει να τα βαλεις και να μην εχεις θεμα, θα πρεπει να εχεις συνεχεια το νου σου αν τα βαλεις μαζι.

----------


## Orix

> Χρόνη πες του να πάει να πνιγεί . Άκου τιμή ο αθεόφοβος.


Του είπα να μου κάνει καλύτερη τιμή και ήταν ανενδοτος! Αλλά έτσι την παθανε όλοι, από την πολλή περηφάνεια στο τέλος το κλείσανε το κατάστημα.
Εννοείται ότι θα κάνω κι άλλη έρευνα αγοράς...!

----------


## Chopper

Στην Αθήνα είδα gouldian με 50Ε.
Δέν μου άρεσαν έτσι όπως τα χαν τα πουλιά.
Πολλά lovebirds μαζεμένα σε ένα κλουβί και κάτι μεγάλους παπαγάλους αμαζονίου που ήταν με μία πατήθρα μόνο και κουνιόντουσαν πάνω τους γιατί δέν είχαν πού αλλού να πάνε.
Είδα και τα σκυλάκια στις γυάλες και πόνεσε η καρδιά μου!Μου ρχοταν να τις σπάσω.
Ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος να τα πάρει όλα τα ζώα!!!

----------


## Orix

Είδα στο κέντρο σε 2 μαγαζια με 50 ευρά σε άθλια κατάσταση, καραφλά στο ένα μαγαζί, στο άλλο απεριποίητα σιγα μην τα πάρω. Ούτε χάρισμα.

----------


## Chopper

Ακριβώς!Και στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ!
Αφού δέν τους κάνουν ένα ντού να τους κλείσουν...
Μήπως να το κάνουμε εμείς? χεχε!

----------


## mitsos143

γεια σας παιδιά. εγώ Χρόνη θα σου πρότεινα να μην αγοράσεις απο pet shop ειδικά αυτο το είδος πουλιών λογο του οτι είναι πολυ ευαισθητα πουλιά .εκτος του οτι τα πουλούν ειναι πανακριβα και τα εχουν σε άθλιες συνθήκες υγιεινής, οι πωλητές δεν ξέρουν να σου πουν τίποτα για το πουλί που θα αγοράσεις ,δηλαδή εαν είναι απο θετούς γονείς ή εαν το ζευγάρι που θα θελήσεις να αγοράσεις είναι απο τους ιδιους γονείς. Η πρόταση μου είναι, εφόσον εισαι πολύ σιγουρος για να ασχολειθείς με αυτη την απαιτιτική ρατσα πουλιών, να βρείς ενα καλο εκτροφέα και να αγοράσεις το πουλι που θέλεις και όπως το θέλεις! Εγω πιστεύω οτι μπορούν να συμβιώσουν μαζι 1 gouldian με 1 zebraki, ακομα και με περισσότερα, αρκει να ειναι ολα τα zebrakiα του είδιο φύλλου, καθώς εαν είναι σε περίοδο ζευγαρώματος γινονται πολύ επιθετικά ακομα και σε μεγαλύτερα πουλία απο αυτα.

----------


## Orix

Όχι και να ήθελα δεν έχω χρήματα για να πάρω από πετ σοπ έτσι κι αλλιώς, κατέληξα τελικά να πάρω 2 αγοράκια gouldian.

----------


## ΣΑΒΒΑΣ ΛΟΓΟΘΕΤΗΣ

ειδα τυχαια σε ενα pet-shop στην ραφηνα και τα πωλουσαν 100 ευρω το ζευγαρι αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ηταν σε αριστη κατασταση....παντος πιστευω οτι εκει κυμαινονται οι τιμες τους...ψαξε ομως φιλε μηπως βρεις καμια προσφορα!

----------


## zasada

Αλεξανδρουπολη αμα ψαξεις λιγοβτα βρεισκεις με 35 ευρο το ενα .. 75 μου φαίνεται  ακριβα ..

----------


## Chopper

Η Αλεξανδρούπολη Σάκη πέφτει λιγουλάκι μακριά  ::  , θα κοστίσει πολύ παραπάνο!!!

----------


## zasada

Μην το λες αυτό , μπορεί σε κάποια να είναι.ακριβά .. Αλλά και εδώ υπάρχουν κάποιοι που κάνουν τα γούστα τους και τα δίνουν τόσο φτηνά

θέλω να πω ότι κάποιοι έχουν κλούβες με καναρίνια και εξωτικό πουλιά που τα δίνουν φθηνά για να ανταπεξέλθουν σε περισότερα είδη η σε τροφές και όπως προιπα αμα ψάχνεις σε σωστά μέρη... 



Τώρα , αμα πας σε πετ  σοπ δεν θα.βρεις γκόλντιας φαντάζομαι για το υψηλό τους κόστος .

----------

